# Recommendations? Shipping from Dubai to London



## consideringit2009 (Feb 3, 2009)

So it looks like my time in the desert is over...at least for the moment.

Will be relocating from Dubai back to London and was wondering if anyone had any recommendations of a shipping service I could use. Am looking for a service that can deliver to the door in London.

Don't have a great deal, mostly just books and clothes and I imagine it would probably take up two or three large boxes.

Thanks!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Not quite answering your question, but one solution may be to get a couple of large cheap suitcases from Karama/Satwa and see if you can fit all your stuff in those? If you fly back with BA, they'll charge you a flat rate of £70+vat for each additional case. That's what I did when I came to Dubai, just filled 4 large suitcases with clothes, books, DVD's, etc. Worked out a lot cheaper than using a shipping company.


----------



## consideringit2009 (Feb 3, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Not quite answering your question, but one solution may be to get a couple of large cheap suitcases from Karama/Satwa and see if you can fit all your stuff in those? If you fly back with BA, they'll charge you a flat rate of £70+vat for each additional case. That's what I did when I came to Dubai, just filled 4 large suitcases with clothes, books, DVD's, etc. Worked out a lot cheaper than using a shipping company.


Thanks very much, Gavtek. Always thought airlines charged excess baggage by weight? At least, that's always been my experience.

Will probably be flying Emirates back (gotta use those points up!), can anyone confirm if Emirates charge for excess baggage by weight or by bag?

Thank you.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Here's the link to BA's pricing: British Airways - Checked baggage

Just make sure every case is under 23kg and you're laughing.

Not sure about Emirates though.


----------



## consideringit2009 (Feb 3, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Here's the link to BA's pricing: British Airways - Checked baggage
> 
> Just make sure every case is under 23kg and you're laughing.
> 
> Not sure about Emirates though.


Wow! Pretty awesome...thanks!


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Emirates Sky Cargo is pretty good.. I used them from Manchester-DXB and got my belongings the next day Emirates SkyCargo Home


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Upgrade to business class and take 60kg + carry on with emirates I think...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

40kg for Emirates biz class I think, plus an extra 10kg if you're a silver member and 20kg if gold. Not 60kg without being in the upper tiers anyway.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

oh sorry...  Must've been looking at some special portion of the website lol. Looked at it awhile ago


----------

